# Small Epiphany



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Dunno, this is probably just a wordy way of saying it is better to love and lost, than to of never loved at all... 

But..

We took a shot, we lived life. The pain we are feeling is because we took that shot. It is a sign that we did something great and the better it was the more pain we all feel now. The sadness, the loss, and uncertainty are with us now. Remember though, we took a shot. 

We tried. 

And we will try again, because it is not in us to be alone. We are not those people. Do not let these moments define you, just know you are feeling them because you lived. 

And we will all live again, but maybe just a bit wiser next time when we decide to take another shot.


----------



## yellowsubmarine (Feb 3, 2012)

Nice post. True, true. I don't want to lose hope, but one part of me has died.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

yellowsubmarine said:


> Nice post. True, true. I don't want to lose hope, but one part of me has died.


I do not like looking at things in such finality. What I mean is when you say something has died, I think that is a real defeatist way of looking at your situation and adds to the grief.

Nothing has died. It has just changed. You can not adapt to death, you can not change your outlook when you believe something is dead. It doesn't allow growth to me.

I dunno, I am just trying to help.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Traggy said:


> I do not like looking at things in such finality. What I mean is when you say something has died, I think that is a real defeatist way of looking at your situation and adds to the grief.


I don't think it's "defeatist" way of looking at things at all.

It's true: when you love and a relationship ends, it is kind of like a death. But from it springs new life. 

It's reality.

C'est la vie.


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't think it's "defeatist" way of looking at things at all.
> 
> It's true: when you love and a relationship ends, it is kind of like a death. But from it springs new life.
> 
> ...


I hear ya, but I just see it a bit different. What makes sense in one's mind is all that matters really. 

Most of the time what I type I am typing to myself anyway haha.


----------

